# Kuota Kharma Views



## fudgedog (10 Mar 2009)

Thinking about getting one either 105 or ultegra, anybody out there got one and are they as good as the reviews say


----------



## dudi (12 Mar 2009)

Hi, I've not experience of this bike, but it does look good value for money.

The main advantage of the 105 version that I can see over the focus cayo 105 (which has flawless reviews) is that it has a slightly nicer wheelset on there - Fulcrum Racing 7 instead of Shimano RS10. but for the price difference I'd want more of a difference than that.

The focus is £989, top notch reviews, good set of kit and weighs in at 8.6kg total, with the wheels at 1.9kg

The Kuota is £1300 (2008) and £1500 (2009), great reviews and the same level of kit and weighs 8.6kg , wheels weigh 1.9kg too, but slightly deeper profile i think.

So, they weigh the same, practically the same level of kit (apart from wheels, although they turn out to be pretty similar too) but for the latest model of each one there's a £500 price difference. the 2009 frame for the Kuota does look nice though.

I'm still going for the focus myself.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (12 Mar 2009)

I don't have any personal experience of either bike, but what I do know is that wheels are where the money is saved, from the manufacturers/distributors viewpoint, so based on that go for the frame you like the most, but try and get a test ride before committing, which may make the Cayo a no go.

The Focus brand gets consistently good reviews, but Kuota are a good brand to.

I have seen both makes being ridden and my LBS has a few Kuota bikes in stock, which look well made, have to say the focus I saw was a little flashy for my taste, silver bar tape, ( which actually IMO ) cheapened the appearance of the bike.

On balance then...

I suggest the Kuota, then you can (in time) or as budget allows upgrade the wheels, which is a significant upgrade, and one that will show the most improvement to the way the bike goes.


----------



## dudi (12 Mar 2009)

I agree with the silver bar tape comment... that was the 2008 bike you saw... naked carbon and flashy tape. very bling bling
the 2009 model is much more conservative, and much prettier.


----------



## dudi (13 Mar 2009)

heads up if you fancy a Kuota Kharma, last years model on ebay, looks a really good deal. 

56cm frame... look up item 170310915250

buy it now for £775


----------

